
Deep Learning in Combination with Crowd Computing for Photo Labeling in Browser - iceh32
http://github.com/marsathome/mah-chrome
======
singularity2001
Crowd computing / peer learning would be a great way for the community to
compete with the tech giants. 10000 nvidia home gpu's might beat Googles TPUs.

~~~
volvopriced
IMHO, 10K or even 100K GPUs bottle necked by bandwidth/network speed might be
hard to compete with giants. And there is a also problem of optimizing the
ML/DL training to work in distributed architecture.

But this must happen for 1\. It's a research area that should be explored! 2\.
10K GPUs are still better than 1000 or 3000 in lab GPUs!

